# P-38, Zero, Hellcat startups..



## sunny91 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good vid about the startup and sound...

Sunny


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice... im not sure which one sounded the best...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 4, 2007)

I gotta go with the Hellcat. Love that double wasp engine.

BTW, did you see the camera shake when the Hellcat backfired? Must have scared the crap out of the guy.


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bearcat Startup..

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2007)

The Bearcat missed its calling. One of my most favorites.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 5, 2007)

great stuff!


----------

